# Planes of Fame Airshow 2011



## Violator (May 11, 2011)

Is anyone going to this airshow this weekend? It would be fun to meet another member in person!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 11, 2011)

Sadly no.


----------



## syscom3 (May 11, 2011)

I will be there this Saturday. Send me a PM on where we can meet up.


----------

